# Local pro ATV rider



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

For those of you from Price, you may know this guy; he is my old neighbor; it appears that he has done very well for himself, certainly living the dream of many folks. Getting paid for doing what you love; I guess that is what we are all after to a degree: http://www.atvriders.com/atvnews/worcsatvracing2008-robbie-mitchell-kfx4s50-atv.html
Sun Advocate article


----------

